
LibreOffice 7.0 “Personal Edition” Branding Dropped - caution
https://blog.documentfoundation.org/blog/2020/07/20/update-on-marketing-and-communication-plans-for-the-libreoffice-7-x-series/
======
nix23
Bravo...that would have been a terrible decision.

